# Bizarre disclaimer



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

"Creating a Tivo account requires a Tivo device purchase at this time. " I see this above my user name and password on the tivo.com sign in page. Originally I thought this was unfriendly and anti- customer. Maybe they have a reason .


----------



## jwort93 (Dec 18, 2015)

What need would someone have for a TiVo account, if they don't have a TiVo device?


----------

